# State Cup



## Socal United (Oct 4, 2017)

Am I crazy or is this the latest that information on state cup has ever come out?  I remember it being out so that paying by now got you a discount.  Calsouth lost some of their best people over the last year and it seems they still have not recovered.


----------



## Soccer (Oct 4, 2017)

It is late this year.  Early bird discount was by end of September.


----------



## Sons of Pitches (Oct 5, 2017)

It is a poorly run organization.   The state cup page has said "Information Coming Soon" since the middle of August or longer.  I guess I don't understand the definition of soon.


----------



## younothat (Oct 5, 2017)

CS is in the process of some major changes;   State cup is going to be renamed to the "Everybody wins cup". 

There will be a zillion new brackets;   Forget about all the presidents, governors business those are going to be renamed with the help of our sponsors:

Taco Bell,  MacDonald,  Burger King and the like will be the "beginner" brackets and anybody the eats there regularly can get a discount and apply as a team as long as your cholesterol is at* least 200* .   Instead of game cards you just have to bring your latest Cholesterol reading if not we will have a portable tester on site.

Next bracket will be the fancier fast food places like Habit, Chipotle, etc and any team can apply for these brackets as long as you can provide recipients that you eat there at least twice a month.

For the desert lovers there will be a Donuts division;  Dunkin’ Donuts,  Krispy Kreme, Winchell’s   the only requirement for this is that the players must eat some donuts before, during, or after the game.

For the coffee, energy drinkers its never too early so there will be a Drinkers Divsion; Red Bull, Starbucks, Monster,  5-hour, Coffee Bean ,etc must show stamp card to qualify or recipients.

There will be game pieces available at your local sponsors so you can win prizes while you spend your money getting "healthy" and playing the "game"


----------



## Socal United (Oct 5, 2017)

younothat said:


> CS is in the process of some major changes;   State cup is going to be renamed to the "Everybody wins cup".
> 
> There will be a zillion new brackets;   Forget about all the presidents, governors business those are going to be renamed with the help of our sponsors:
> 
> ...


It is just hard to plan for teams and all when it is out so late.  What is interesting is we have more multi fields available than ever, I wonder if some are holding out.


----------



## MWN (Oct 5, 2017)

There isn't much mystery too this.  All starting dates are subject to slippage due to rain.

Mayors - Youngers 7v7 will be in late January (27-28) finishing in early February.
Governors and Presidents - Youngers 9v9 will start February 3-4 or the week thereafter finishing in late February to early March.
Governors, Presidents and National Youngers 11v11 will start on February 10-11 and the weekends following and finish up the weekend before Easter.
Governors, Presidents and National Olders 11v11 will start April 14-15 and the weeks thereafter and finish up by May 26-27.

Depending on your age group, we are still 4 to 7 months out ... the cup tied dates won't occur until mid to late December for the little ones.  Still lots of league soccer to be played.

Relax.


----------



## MWN (Oct 5, 2017)

In addition, it is possible that the opening of registration may occur a little later this year because I would think that Cal South is still working on a title sponsor (with the demise of Sports Authority).  Since no title sponsor has been announced on its website, and since a title sponsor is good to have (subsidizes costs), Cal South doesn't want to begin promoting the tournament until this component is in place.


----------



## GunninGopher (Oct 5, 2017)

MWN said:


> There isn't much mystery too this.  All starting dates are subject to slippage due to rain.
> 
> Depending on your age group, we are still 4 to 7 months out ... the cup tied dates won't occur until mid to late December for the little ones.  Still lots of league soccer to be played.
> 
> Relax.


Some of us would like to get the teams paid up before high school break. So it would he helpful to be able to have a definitive total so that we can collect from the families.


----------



## Soccer (Oct 6, 2017)

Registration is up.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 7, 2017)

Presidio AAA is now in Presidents? Silly.


----------



## younothat (Oct 7, 2017)

State & National Cup info including the play level guide
http://www.calsouth.com/en/state-tournaments/

The petition to play down is still very conversational and the one thing CS should should reform or get rid of IMO.

Attempted Humor inside this can be a very fun tournament for the kids & a good learning experience.   Getting to play up to 9 games and moving on to the next tournament is something special.


----------



## espola (Oct 7, 2017)

younothat said:


> State & National Cup info including the play level guide
> http://www.calsouth.com/en/state-tournaments/
> 
> The petition to play down is still very conversational and the one thing CS should should reform or get rid of IMO.
> ...


Conversational?


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 8, 2017)

espola said:


> Conversational?


You have to talk about how bad your team is.


----------



## Number9Mom (Oct 9, 2017)

If I am reading the chart correctly, Tier 1 Europa Olders can now choose to play Presidents Cup?  Weren't all Tier 1 teams required to play National Cup in the past?


----------



## espola (Oct 9, 2017)

Rules "coming soon" - and last year's rules are deleted.  Does anyone remember how many league games a team must play in order to qualify for State/National Cup?


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 9, 2017)

Number9Mom said:


> If I am reading the chart correctly, Tier 1 Europa Olders can now choose to play Presidents Cup?  Weren't all Tier 1 teams required to play National Cup in the past?


Yes. Last year the chart for SCDSL only showed Flight, 1, Flight 2, and Flight 3, and did not have Flight 1 Champions or Europa; and yes Flight 1 was Presidents.


----------



## jimbohonky (Oct 10, 2017)

My nutty computer won't let me start a new thread, so I have a somewhat related question:
Any body have an idea what the dates for the SCDSL playoffs might be?


----------



## Toch (Oct 10, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Yes. Last year the chart for SCDSL only showed Flight, 1, Flight 2, and Flight 3, and did not have Flight 1 Champions or Europa; and yes Flight 1 was Presidents.


So SCDSL is starting to mirror CSL .. too funny.


----------



## Eagle33 (Oct 10, 2017)

jimbohonky said:


> My nutty computer won't let me start a new thread, so I have a somewhat related question:
> Any body have an idea what the dates for the SCDSL playoffs might be?


Starts on Nov 11th and finishes on Nov 19th


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 10, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Yes. Last year the chart for SCDSL only showed Flight, 1, Flight 2, and Flight 3, and did not have Flight 1 Champions or Europa; and yes Flight 1 was Presidents.


Depends on what age group you are talking about.   Below are the charts from both this year (the 2018 tournament) and this year (the 2017 tournament).  The default for Flight 1 for most age groups for last year was National (as it was CSL Gold).  Now the default for both Europa and Gold (except for U12/13) is the Presidents division (but teams can play up).  I imagine there will be a fair number of the olders Europa teams playing up.  Some did quite well against CSL Premier and SDDA teams in summer tournaments.  If they don't play up then I suspect most of the final 8 teams in Presidents will be Europa/Gold teams.  And it will certainly be interesting to see how the DPL teams do in the National bracket.  The DPL clubs' "academy" teams, for the most part, didn't do particularly well in National Cup last year.  I can't see their DPL teams improving on that.

*2018:
2017:*


----------



## SocalPapa (Oct 10, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> Depends on what age group you are talking about.   Below are the charts from both this year (the 2018 tournament) and this year (the 2017 tournament).  The default for Flight 1 for most age groups for last year was National (as it was CSL Gold).  Now the default for both Europa and Gold (except for U12/13) is the Presidents division (but teams can play up).  I imagine there will be a fair number of the olders Europa teams playing up.  Some did quite well against CSL Premier and SDDA teams in summer tournaments.  If they don't play up then I suspect most of the final 8 teams in Presidents will be Europa/Gold teams.  And it will certainly be interesting to see how the DPL teams do in the National bracket.  The DPL clubs' "academy" teams, for the most part, didn't do particularly well in National Cup last year.  I can't see their DPL teams improving on that.
> 
> *2018:
> 2017:*
> View attachment 1546


I don't know what happened with the above post.  The above shows last year's chart.  Here is the current year (2018) chart:


----------



## timbuck (Oct 10, 2017)

Maybe this requires a different thread.
How does State Cup work for the rest of the country?
A quick google search of Michigan, Illinois and Florida (I have soccer playing friends in those states) looks like they play in Spring and only at the U14 and older age groups.  
Spring makes sense in the Midwest due to weather concerns.  But are these newly formed teams or is it the same as their fall team?  When does tryout madness/cup tie rostering take place in other areas?


----------



## jimbohonky (Oct 10, 2017)

Eagle33 said:


> Starts on Nov 11th and finishes on Nov 19th


I have no reason whatsoever to doubt you, but may I ask how you know this for sure?


----------



## MWN (Oct 10, 2017)

jimbohonky said:


> I have no reason whatsoever to doubt you, but may I ask how you know this for sure?


It is how its been for a while.  Playoffs start the second week of November and end the following week, which is the week before Thanksgiving.


----------



## timbuck (Oct 10, 2017)

MWN said:


> It is how its been for a while.  Playoffs start the second week of November and end the following week, which is the week before Thanksgiving.


Unless there is rain. Looks like the 2003 Group last year took a few weeks.


----------

